# libreoffice-bin & app-text/libmspub

## ginoilbiscottino

Ciao a tutti!

leggo da parecchio questo forum e ho quasi sempre trovato la soluzione ai vari problemini che ogni tanto mi capitano, ma oggi purtroppo non ci sono riuscito e sono dovuto uscire dal lurk  :Sad: 

Probabilmente la cosa è banale, ma non ho mica capito dove sta l'inghippo: l'emerge di libreoffice-bin mi da il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Failed to emerge app-text/libmspub-0.0.6, Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/libmspub-0.0.6/temp/build.log'
> 
>  * Messages for package app-text/libmspub-0.0.6:
> ...

 

Ed ecco un paio di informazioni:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info '=app-text/libmspub-0.0.6::gentoo'
> 
> Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

e:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/tmp/portage/app-text/libmspub-0.0.6/temp/build.log
> 
>  * Package:    app-text/libmspub-0.0.6
> 
>  * Repository: gentoo
> ...

 

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento su come muovermi?

Grazie a tutti, buona giornata

Gino

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

sembrerebbe che abbia bisogno delle librerie boost (dev-libs/boost)

```
configure: error: Required boost headers not found. Install boost 
```

ma dovrebbero già essere installate visto che è una dipendenza.

----------

## ginoilbiscottino

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> sembrerebbe che abbia bisogno delle librerie boost (dev-libs/boost)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco, mi sa che hai colto nel segno.

Effettivamente me le installa come dipendenza, ma mi installa la 1.49.0-r2. Se però provo a fare l'emerge manuale mi installa la 1.52.0-r6.

In pratica dando emerge --oneshot boost mi fa l'upgrade, quando poi faccio l'emerge di libreoffice mi fa il dowgrade. Ora provo a mettere mask la 1.49 e vediamo...

Intato grazie, ciao

Gino

EDIT: niente, mi chiede di fare il downgrade. mmm suggerimenti?  :Sad: 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

più ch altro prova a mascherare la 1.52.0-r6 e non quella richiesta d LO.

poi lancia un revdep che non si sa mai   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ginoilbiscottino

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> più ch altro prova a mascherare la 1.52.0-r6 e non quella richiesta d LO.
> 
> poi lancia un revdep che non si sa mai  

 

Ciao, si ho provato anche questo e pure il revdep, ma non ha funzionato.

Poco fa ho riprovato e mi da un errore simile, ma non più su app-text/libmspub ora me lo da su media-libs/libvisio-0.0.28 ed estrapolando il messaggio d'errore dice:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for boost/algorithm/string.hpp... no
> 
> configure: error: Required boost headers not found. install boost >= 1.36

 

Questa volta mi dice qualocsa di più, ma boost c'è ed è alla 1.49.0-r2 ora

Suppongo che sia un problema su boost a questo punto.    :Sad: 

Qualche altra idea? Gassie a tutti  :Smile: 

Gino

----------

## djinnZ

dato che boost è alla 1.49 stabile e la 1.52 è ~arch (almeno sul profilo hardened) mi viene un dubbio: non è che sei sulla toolchain instabile e l'info che hai postato non è valido??   :Laughing: 

Guarda tra le dipendenze inverse di boost se c' un pacchetto smascherato che richiede la versione instabile.

E togli boot e boost-build da package.keywords.

Ti avviso che con il passaggio alla 1.4x (non ricordo quale versione) hanno spostato alcuni file quindi una sequenza del genere

```
emerge -av @preserved-rebuild

emerge --depclean -a

revdep-rebuild -i -- -1av --keep-going y

FEATURES="-collision-protect -preserve-libs" emerge -1av boost boost-build ...
```

è d'uopo.

----------

## ginoilbiscottino

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dato che boost è alla 1.49 stabile e la 1.52 è ~arch (almeno sul profilo hardened) mi viene un dubbio: non è che sei sulla toolchain instabile e l'info che hai postato non è valido??  
> 
> Guarda tra le dipendenze inverse di boost se c' un pacchetto smascherato che richiede la versione instabile.
> 
> E togli boot e boost-build da package.keywords.

 

No no, sono su stabile e l'unico smascherato che ho è skype. Il resto è tutto a stabile  :Smile: 

Mi piace un sistema stabile e tranquillo per lavorare ed evitando esperimenti gentoo è una distribuzione stabile, tranquilla e che da un piacevole senso tranquillità nel suo utilizzo; molto più di altre distrubuzioni...   :Very Happy: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ti avviso che con il passaggio alla 1.4x (non ricordo quale versione) hanno spostato alcuni file quindi una sequenza del genere
> 
> ```
> emerge -av @preserved-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

mmm "revdep-rebuild -i -- -av --keep-going y" che vuol dire? In particolare il "--", nel man di revdep-rebuild non ho mica trovato nulla in proposito. 

Appena scopro cosa fa provo a seguire la tua sequenza, prima no; non do mai comandi di cui non conosco il significato o, almeno, ci provo  :Razz: 

Buon sabato, grazie!

Gino

----------

## djinnZ

Tradizione unix sui programmi che fanno da frontend per altre applicazioni

```
frontend [opzioni-frontend] -- [opzioni-backend]
```

Dopo aver trovato i paccchetti danneggiati revdep-rebuild avvia un 

```
emerge -1 pacchetto1 pacchetto2 ... pacchettoN
```

con -- invece avvia un 

```
emerge -1 -av --keep-going y pacchetto1 pacchetto2 ... pacchettoN
```

, tutto qui, banale comodità.

Comunque hai fatto bene a fermarti perchè non è mai stato chiaro se le opzioni dopo il -- vanno aggiunte o sostituiscono quelle di default quindi è meglio che sia -1av, anche se al momento funziona potrebbe sempre cambiare.

Per il resto sono abbastanza semplici.

Unica cosa non vorrei che ti fosse rimasto qualche file delle versioni precedenti di boost che scombina il rilevamento da parte dell'automake... ma vai a far capire ai signori devel che findcruft serviva ed andava supportato ufficialmente...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se non va l'unica è andare a rivedere le dipendenze di libmspub & C.

Lancia anche un python-updater e con eselect prova ricreare link e variabili per python & C, già che ti trovi, ho trovato qualche problema all'ultimo aggiornamento.

----------

## ginoilbiscottino

Grazie per la spiegazione  :Smile:  Chiedo scusa per il ritardo nella risposta, ma sono stato via.

Alla fine ho lasciato il portatile  acceso qualche ora, oggi mentre non c'ero, e ho emerso libreoffice; tralasciando libreoffice-bin che proprio non voleva saperne (anche dopo i consigli di djinnZ  :Sad: )

Quindi per ora non ho risolto e non so se è un bug o se è solo qualcosa nel mio sistema. Questa settimana non potrò dedicarci molto tempo purtroppo, la prossima dovrei avere qualche ora libera e provo a vedere di capire che cosa è successo.

Intanto grazie a tutti!

A presto

Gino

----------

